# Influencial vocal music? i would says Mozarabic Chants would proof worthy!



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Let me introduce you guys to Mozarabic chants , i first heard of this whit Mister Marcel Perès
and i salute his effort and his ensemble organum effort but is there more to Mozarabic Chants
because they sound incredible, well to me at least, from what i know it's basically music of andalusia of ancient lore, some place we like to travel in space and time trought music as vector to this experience, when i hear sutch music my mind flip out in time whiteout psychotrope.

Im in my confort bubble if you know what i mean for the time the cd play, im here in 2016 but actually im the past i recreated the past i light myself whit candle burn franckencens thing like this,
i like to enjoy a warm bath whit ocean salt in it, mine has mentol and eucalyptus great stuff very relaxing after this procces ,ritualy in a way i enjoy my classical whit tea and ''biscuits petit beurre''.
Yep im that boring , but i do have redeemer(i hope so).

*But whit all said is it the best Mozarabic chants cd ever on the market has we speak today?*
how many different version of this exist and by what ensemble, what is supreme to you?

:tiphat:


----------

